# Pics of R8 on a flatbed



## mennace66 (Sep 9, 2006)

I saw the new Audi R8 today and it looked sick. The driver was telling me that it was flown in this morning from Paris to NY. He drove it all around Manhattan then they went to upstate NY to film. He was telling me that it has a V8 @ 420 HP. He didnt know the 0-60 stats. He was bringing it to some kinda of show. He said they were gonna start producing them at the end of the year. Here are some of the pics I took with my phone their ok.















Check this link out. http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...2008/


















































































_Modified by mennace66 at 8:25 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (mennace66)*

wow...that leftlane news article is inspiring me to go make a quick 120 grand before next year...


----------



## boltispibe (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (mennace66)*








Niiiiiice...


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (boltispibe)*

AWESOME! hehehe
Nice find! Good pics also...


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (Dan-B)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (turboxer)*

Thats prob the one audi of america had in NYC for the big photoshoot thing that vortex covered


----------



## mennace66 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

Thanks. Im a VW fan but i LOVE Audi's, they are the shiznit. Its funny because that car looks a little like the concept car from the VW website. I was getting some pizza to eat and i was outside on the phone and i saw the car from a distance and said to myself, that cant be what i think it is. So i wasnt sure. I started walking towards it and as i got closer i saw what it was, i cut my friend off on the phone as he was talking and said, "i have to go" and hung up lol. I was just to excited at that point. I started taking pics with my camera phone. I would of taken inside pics but it was on the flatbed i couldnt get up there. But yeah they are pretty good pics for a camera phone. That car is HOT.


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (mennace66)*

Great pictures! It sure was the one in NYC, check out the license plate










_Modified by mtbscottie at 8:31 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## mennace66 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (mtbscottie)*

Thanks. Huh would you look at that, now thats funny. But that picture is a lot better. Im not sure but that guy in the pic, i think that might be the driver but i cant really remember. My attention was to the car. Thats cool though.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (mennace66)*

After I saw the Audi Forum article I was sure it was the car that you saw in NJ!
Funny how we knew the car's location before it went to Manhattan!


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

thats is just one pure sexy car 120 grand ehh got it in the bank i will order one tommrow . just dreaming that thing is sick looking thow


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Pics of R8 on a flatbed (mennace66)*

My dream car.


----------

